

Knicks Star Carmelo Anthony Launches Venture Firm - jhonovich
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/21/knicks-star-carmelo-anthony-launches-venture-firm

======
jhonovich
I am not sure what's more nuts. Melo doing tech investments or the TechCrunch
readers cheering this on.

Not a bubble, obviously...

